# RIP millie!



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

well our 16 year old cat millie died recently  
been with me all my life (seeing as im 15) 
going to miss her loads! eace:


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sad to hear the news about your cat


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear buddy, don't know what I'd do if I lost my Jacon!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

R3P said:


> Sorry to hear buddy, don't know what I'd do if I lost my Jacon!





Veeny said:


> Sad to hear the news about your cat


 thanks guys. he fav spot is looking empty now


----------

